# Jotul c450 Kennebec DIY install with Hearth.com help. Thank you all!



## Rudyjr (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks to all who helped with valuable information and words of encouragement. Jim


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jan 19, 2009)

Man, if you're all set, fire that puppy up!

Make sure there ain't no black powder sittin around


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Jan 19, 2009)

Thats a nice looking insert.


----------



## Todd (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice! I like the Jotul surrounds. Why can't more manufactures make better looking surrounds?


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. We are extremely pleased with the heat output and the look of it. It has been burning pretty much non stop since the installation on 12-14-08. The fourth and fifth pictures are from Christmas eve.


----------



## airasah (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a question about the surround assembly for the C450.  I am purchasing the optional mantel heat shield, do  I need to move the entire stove to install it?   Is is possible to just remove the surround without lifting the entire stove?  If so, how do you remove just the surround?
Thank You


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 22, 2009)

The surround lifts up and out from the front of the stove. It has four tabs bolted to the back of it that engage slots in a flange on the outer shell of the stove. It can be seen in the parts breakdown in the manual. There is no need to move the stove at all.


----------



## airasah (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you! That is what I thought, but for some reason the dealer told me that I had to move the stove out if I wanted to install the optional mantel heat shield.

I have another question:
What is the correct way to pick up the stove if I wanted to move it.  I know it weighs about 450 lbs.   We are considering moving it up to the first floor of our house since it currently sits in the basement in a 600 sqft area and it is very hard to get the heat up to the first floor due to the design of our house.  Is a handtruck adequate?  I imagine you pick it up from underneath.  
Thanks


----------



## TreePapa (Jan 22, 2009)

airasah said:
			
		

> Thank you! That is what I thought, but for some reason the dealer told me that I had to move the stove out if I wanted to install the optional mantel heat shield.
> 
> I have another question:
> What is the correct way to pick up the stove if I wanted to move it.  I know it weighs about 450 lbs.   We are considering moving it up to the first floor of our house since it currently sits in the basement in a 600 sqft area and it is very hard to get the heat up to the first floor due to the design of our house.  Is a handtruck adequate?  I imagine you pick it up from underneath.
> Thanks



With several strong young men to do the lifting and one older, wiser old fart to direct them.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 22, 2009)

I took the doors off and removed the fire brick from the interior, the doors lift straight up off of the hinge pins when opened. Then two of us moved it with a rented appliance dolly. We did take the outer sheet metal shroud off also so we could ratchet strap it to the dolly. It is still pretty heavy and akward with all of that removed.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 22, 2009)

I love the colonial look of it all!
good taste man-


----------



## Rudyjr (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Mr A (Dec 7, 2011)

this unit is my latest craigslist aquisition. Jotul C-450 kennebec stamped on the back, and it looks just like the one posted here. I picked it up for $500. Seller had original manual that says 55,000 BTU, but EPA sticker says 36,500. I think I got a good deal, what do you think? Now I just got to figure out how to install a chimney liner. I am not getting how to remove damper, and seal the liner once it is in. Or, even how this is possible. My fireplace dimensions are only slightly larger than minimums. How am I going to get my big hands in there to attach the liner and seal the damper?


----------



## jtakeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice! If I ever replace my non EPA stove I think Jotul will be the first brand I go looking for. Hear lots of good things about them.

How do you like it so far?


----------



## Mr A (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't have it in yet. I need to get the chimney cleaned, get the liner materials, and figure out what needs to be done to my existing masonry fireplace,ie, remove damper and open up smoke shelf if needed. I've never done this before and not finding any info that is making the process clear to me. i got a chimney cap and stove adapter. Seller could not get the flue out of the chimney, or I would have had the whole setup.


----------

